# DIY pvc overflow and filter sizing



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys- I am am currently acumulating everything I need to set up my new 125 south american tank and have fully embraced the do it yourself mantra. I will be making my own wet dry filter and sump, and I will be using a danner mag 12 pump for the return because I already have it. That pump moves a lot of water. How big should the pvc overflow be? Is 1 inch big enough or should it be 1.5"? Thanks for your help, and I am sure I'll have amy more quaestion to come. Jason


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

1.5" will be better for that size pump, be sure to put a gate valve on it and also on the return line so you can balance it out


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the response fusion.....My next question: What have you DIYers used for the top layer of foam in you wet dry filters? I scrounged around Home Depot and Lowes and found nothing. Jason


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

on mine i have used eggcrate on top of the pot scrubbers, then a layer of batting, then a layer of the blue/white filter pad that comes on a roll, mine is the marineland but there are other brands just cut to size


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

yamadog said:


> Thanks for the response fusion.....My next question: What have you DIYers used for the top layer of foam in you wet dry filters? I scrounged around Home Depot and Lowes and found nothing. Jason


Not sure what you mean by top layer... you should add baffles to your sump so you have chambers for media. I have matrix under the plants now, not pictured... This is one of my 40g breeder sumps. The first chamber (right-most) is a fish trap, the water then flows over a baffle and through 3 layers of foam.

1. course
2. fine
3. filter floss

The foam is Poret Foam. Like you, I was unable to find "affordable" DIY foam that was fish-safe at the home improvement or hobby stores.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

on line can find all kinds a lot are cut to size ps what kind of plant is that in your sump


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

Pothos. I think it goes by philodendron, (sp?)

It is a terrestrial vine, extremely effective at removing nitrates form the water column. You can find it at any home improvement store for cheap.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i didnt know you could submerge them i think my mom has them in her kitchen lol what is in the pot substrate thinks for the tips


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

They grow slower submerged, but many people let them grow out and up behind the tank. I simply use lava rock in the pots.


----------

